# Memories



## debodun (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## oldpop (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## hawkdon (Sep 29, 2022)

what the heck, i never got one of those!!!!!


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 29, 2022)

oldpop said:


>


....and then, we wonder why.


----------



## win231 (Sep 29, 2022)

♫♫..........may be beautiful & yet..........♫♫


----------



## oldpop (Sep 29, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> ....and then, we wonder why.


Odd thing is there were a lot less murders and mass shootings back then. Maybe it is a overpopulation thing? When I was a youngster all the the kids in the neighborhood played Army during the summer. There were a few that had a Johnny Seven.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 29, 2022)

oldpop said:


> Odd thing is there were a lot less murders and mass shootings back then. Maybe it is a overpopulation thing? When I was a youngster the whole neighborhood played Army during the summer.


Yes, we all did.


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 2, 2022)

We watched "The Life of Riley" all the time. My Dad even put a tv in the kitchen because it came on at our dinner time. My Dad loved it because Riley's daughter was named Babs just like me.


----------



## Lawrence (Oct 2, 2022)

Peter Paul and Mary song, “Puff the magic dragon”, flying in Vietnam seeing Puffs Brother Snoopy fly by me. The Animals song “The house of the rising sun”, it felt so in common with me for I lived a lot like that. Edward Stars song “War” it came to be the song for the company I was with in Vietnam. Red dirt, the smell of jet fuel. The smell of the people there, the fish they ate, the smell of their rotten beer. Flying in the mist, flying in the rain, flying above the clouds and wondering where you are. The infantry men in your helicopter, that look of despair in their faces. Taking supplies to the infantry out in the field, not able to land, throwing their supplies out of the helicopter, hoping they land all right. Waiting to go back to the world, soldiers saying they want to go back to the world and become an old man. I am an old man; I have made it all this way. Memories of mine in my special way.


----------



## squatting dog (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Oct 3, 2022)

When I was a kid, I didn't realize how happy I was then. My parents were lower middle class. My mom only worked at a LPN when my dad was out of work the two times the factory where he worked had a strike, but I never wanted for clothes, food and a well-kept home.


----------



## Fyrefox (Oct 5, 2022)

When I was a kid, we had low-tech toys and amusements, like these “View Master” thingees.  Kids today would sneer at them as they jabber and text on cell phones…


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 5, 2022)

Fyrefox said:


> When I was a kid, we had low-tech toys and amusements, like these “View Master” thingees.


I loved those!
Never had one
But got to use one a couple times
Neighbor kid had one
What a neat world inside that little device!


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 5, 2022)

I loved my growing-up days. We lived on a small street in the city. We got wet under the fireplug all the moms were home and didn't go to work. At night all the moms sat outside and watched all the kids.


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Oct 5, 2022)

Lawrence said:


> Peter Paul and Mary song, “Puff the magic dragon”, flying in Vietnam seeing Puffs Brother Snoopy fly by me. The Animals song “The house of the rising sun”, it felt so in common with me for I lived a lot like that. Edward Stars song “War” it came to be the song for the company I was with in Vietnam. Red dirt, the smell of jet fuel. The smell of the people there, the fish they ate, the smell of their rotten beer. Flying in the mist, flying in the rain, flying above the clouds and wondering where you are. The infantry men in your helicopter, that look of despair in their faces. Taking supplies to the infantry out in the field, not able to land, throwing their supplies out of the helicopter, hoping they land all right. Waiting to go back to the world, soldiers saying they want to go back to the world and become an old man. I am an old man; I have made it all this way. Memories of mine in my special way.


Lawrence....thanks for your service!  Glad you made it back.


----------



## squatting dog (Oct 5, 2022)

Lawrence said:


> Peter Paul and Mary song, “Puff the magic dragon”, flying in Vietnam seeing Puffs Brother Snoopy fly by me. The Animals song “The house of the rising sun”, it felt so in common with me for I lived a lot like that. Edward Stars song “War” it came to be the song for the company I was with in Vietnam. Red dirt, the smell of jet fuel. The smell of the people there, the fish they ate, the smell of their rotten beer. Flying in the mist, flying in the rain, flying above the clouds and wondering where you are. The infantry men in your helicopter, that look of despair in their faces. Taking supplies to the infantry out in the field, not able to land, throwing their supplies out of the helicopter, hoping they land all right. Waiting to go back to the world, soldiers saying they want to go back to the world and become an old man. I am an old man; I have made it all this way. Memories of mine in my special way.


Did you work the III corps area? If so, I may have hitched a ride a time or two. 199th Infantry. 
You're  100% on about Puff and Spooky. (life savers). 
Our song was... "We gotta get out of this place."


----------



## debodun (Oct 5, 2022)

Vintage bead games


----------



## squatting dog (Oct 27, 2022)

We all were going to be the next Mickey Mantle.


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 9, 2022)

When I was little I loved watching the Howdy Doody show. My much Older Brother got a job in a shoe store and then became the manager of the store. One day the cast members of the show were appearing at his workplace so me and my sister went to see them. I always wanted to be Princess Summer Fall Winter Spring.


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 9, 2022)

I loved Dean and I wish my son felt this way about me.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Nov 10, 2022)

Here's one, but the other way round...


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## GAlady (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## GAlady (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## GAlady (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## Been There (Nov 16, 2022)

I still remember my first trip to the dentist. I was scared, but didn’t know why. My dad kept telling me I should act like a big boy and just let the dentist do his job. He’s only going to clean and check your teeth today. When I sat in the chair and saw all those gadgets, it brought a fear to me, even though I didn’t know what they were for. I was 6 years old.


----------



## GAlady (Nov 16, 2022)

*I loved these pants.  Makes me feel like I am 21 and it is 1967 again.

*


----------



## GAlady (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## GAlady (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 16, 2022)

GAlady said:


> View attachment 250464


This kid is watching Cheech and Chong!


----------



## GAlady (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 17, 2022)

Reading this again reminded me of when I was a kid. Our bedtime was 8:15 pm. My older sister wold run right upstairs while I would try to stall. I would ask my Mom if I had my cookies and milk etc. I wanted to stay up until 8:30 because I Love Lucy was on from 8 to 8:30 but I could never win. On Tuesday my Mom would go to Bingo and my Dad would watch us. He would sit on the floor in front of me and I would brush his hair and he would fall asleep. So I would stay up until right before my Mom came home from bingo, Boy did I love Tuesdays.


----------



## GAlady (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## dobielvr (Nov 17, 2022)

dupe


----------



## Pinky (Nov 19, 2022)

The 60's, hippies  Toronto/Yorkville:

https://www.blogto.com/city/2016/08/what_yorkville_was_like_in_the_1960s/


----------



## NorthernLight (Nov 19, 2022)

Pinky said:


> The 60's, hippies  Toronto/Yorkville:
> 
> https://www.blogto.com/city/2016/08/what_yorkville_was_like_in_the_1960s/


I was a bit late to the party, 1969. Lots of interesting memories.


----------



## jimintoronto (Nov 19, 2022)

debodun said:


> View attachment 242098


Before he was a big TV star in the States Lorne Green was a trained stage actor, and also the main CBC news reader during WW2. He performed at the Shakespeare Festival theatre at Startford Ontario many times along with other Canadian actors, such as Bruno Gerusi, Christopher Plummer, Donald Sutherland, William Shatner, Leslie Neilson, and Gordon Pinsent. JimB.


----------



## debodun (Nov 28, 2022)

My Kit-Kat clock - it's so old, it has a power cord. The newer ones are battery operated.


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## Jules (Nov 29, 2022)

Been There said:


> I still remember my first trip to the dentist. I was scared, but didn’t know why. My dad kept telling me I should act like a big boy and just let the dentist do his job. He’s only going to clean and check your teeth today. When I sat in the chair and saw all those gadgets, it brought a fear to me, even though I didn’t know what they were for. I was 6 years old.


It was the smell.  Even when I was an adult, that scent made me cringe.



Pinky said:


> The 60's, hippies  Toronto/Yorkville:
> 
> https://www.blogto.com/city/2016/08/what_yorkville_was_like_in_the_1960s/


Spent a little time there too.


----------



## debodun (Dec 6, 2022)

Bubblegum cigars


----------



## debodun (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## DebraMae (Dec 10, 2022)




----------

